# ANOTHER YEAR OLDER AND LESSER IN DEBT



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

To day is my 63 birthday.

I have not followed the song 16 TONS by Tennessee Ernie Ford "One day older and deeper in debt." 

I just paid off my Credit card.

I am now ready for THE BIG TRAIN SHOW.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*Happy Birthday!* I got out of debt myself a couple years ago, but that wasn't a *good* thing.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

John have a great birthday today and relax and run some trains. Later RJD


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday JJ!!!  Here's to many more!


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday John... Go play trains!!


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday old buddy. I'll buy you a Ginger ale or two at the BTS.
Rod & Jill Fearnley
PS we are booked in to the Ontario BTS 09


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JJ! And congratulations on paying off the debt! Now can you do that for the rest of us??? 
Have a great one! 
Chris


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey JJ: happy birthday. If you stop by my booth I am CERTAIN I can get that credit card to back to normal status again. In fact i will likely be in Phoenix well before the BTS so if you cannot wait ... 

Jonathan/EMW


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy birthday John!

I can only guess what you shoveled 16 tons of!! 

Congrats on being credit card debt free! We've been working toward paying off all our debts too, and it is not nearly as fun as making the debt!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday JJ and many, many more doin' trains!


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*Happy Birthday JJ ! *

JimC.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Let me add our Happy Birthday wishes also JJ. Have a great day, go run some trains.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Good practice that, not following song lyrics that is... Don't follow Pink Floyd songs as well... 

"Shorter of breath and one day closer to death"... 

Happy Birthday J.J. 

Go have some cake..... and whan are the dancin' girls coming over ?? 

Dave.


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday JJ. One Shirley Temple at the BTS on me.
Have a great day


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday JJ, you dont look a day over....









tom h


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy birthday JJ! 

Chas


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, 

Cheers!

Best,
TJ


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey JJ, Happy Birthday
What, no train wreck to show us??







Have a good one!!

Chuck


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday, JJ!!


----------



## Roland Seavey (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey OLD man Happy Birthday,
You only got 19 days on me.
Don't think you will be seeing me at the BTS next year. We gota save some money but you never know. 15,000 miles of flying aint cheep.
BTW i love the tractor ya got to help move the rocks.
Roland


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Happie Burthdae, John.... 

Couldn't happen to a better guy.... You're catching up with me. But ya' gotta way to go..... 

Congrats on getting the CC paid off. We just finished paying for the trip to Marty's Thingy 2008. Felt wonderful to be there and even better to have all the bills paid....


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Rod Fearnley on 11/21/2008 7:24 AM
Happy Birthday old buddy. I'll buy you a Ginger ale or two at the BTS.
Rod & Jill Fearnley
PS we are booked in to the Ontario BTS 09



Rod, that's a Cranberry Juice with a twist of lime on the rocks...


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday JJ!!!!!!!

Jim & Becky


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, Happy B'Day John from Jackie and me! If you keep winning cars at the BTS, you won't need any money


----------



## BigDigger (Jan 3, 2008)

JJ,

If the lenders would have pushed to get us debt free like you have done, this world would be a different place!









Happy Birthday and congrats on the card being paid off!









David Ross


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Happy B'lated Birthay!! 

I guess you will not be eligible for a bail-out. 
You better hurry up or there won't be any SS left. 

Just goes to show you, how fast you can load 16 tons when you get a loader. 
Now that you paid it off, can we use it?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank you all for the Birthday wishes.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

missed this thread - but Happy Belated B-day JJ


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad you made another year JJ. Should get signed up on SS!


----------

